# Vet emergency :( please send good thoughts <3



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I uncovered the 'tiels cage this morning to find Honey's face and some of the perches covered in vomit. I let them out and Honey just sat in one spot, fluffed up, and went to sleep. Henry was singing to her non-stop like it was his very last chance to win her over. She let me touch her on the wing -- which she usually does not allow. Alarm bells started ringing in my head so immediately I phoned my vet but, being a Sunday, I had to leave a message and wait for them to ring me back. In the meantime I offered Honey some millet, which she usually can't resist, but she wasn't interested at all. Her feet were really dark pink so she was obviously dehydrated, and after a while I got her to have a few sips of water, but she just instantly vomited it back up. She looked so weak and sad that I honestly thought she wasn't going to make it through today. 

I got a call back from the vet's, but it wasn't my avian vet. She won't be at work until Tuesday (I really hope they can call her in tomorrow). So I rushed Honey down there (about a ten minute drive) and they're going to keep her in overnight, give her some fluids, antibiotics and hopefully a crop flush, I think she might have something stuck in there. They're going to give me a call tomorrow to let me know how she's doing. I hope they put a night light on for her, I forgot to tell the vet so I got my dad to call them about that (I was at work and couldn't call). It was so hard leaving her there by herself, not knowing if she was going to be okay  I didn't want to leave her, she looked so scared. I'm hopeful though because she did begin to perk up a little at the vet's.

The worst part is, I may have to leave her there for a whole week as my family and I are going across the country to stay with my grandma and I always bring the 'tiels with us. Henry is coping as well as I am with this idea.  I hope I can visit Honey tomorrow and bring her her favourite treats. I hope she made it through the night.  I apologize for the ramble, I guess what I'm wanting to ask here is if you can please keep Honey in your thoughts and in your prayers; she is a very strong fiesty girl but seeing her almost unable to stand on her own two feet was very frightening and brought me to tears. It all happened so quickly and in the forefront of my mind I'm aware of the fact that when birds show signs of being really sick, it's usually too late. But now I've done all I can for her and it's up to the vets and fate.

Please send my Honey girl some healing thoughts. I know she can fight through this. Please get well soon Honey, I love you so so much <3


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh no, I am so sorry  Sending super positive vibes your way! Get well soon Honey!!


----------



## Aitch (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, how scary for you all - we send our chirps, wing stretches and best bird and people wishes to Honey and, of course, to you, and wish Honey a quick recovery.

Dave, Qash and Aitch


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, so sorry - get better soon Honey!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh no. Scritches for Honey from us. Get well soon!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh no, not Honey!  I will definitely keep her in my thoughts, as well as you and the rest of your flock. -hugs-
Keep us updated!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh Char, I'm so sad to read this. 

Praying for Honey's full recovery


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Get well,Honey.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Get better Honey!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Get well Honey! Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good thoughts coming your way! For what it's worth, Roo has had 4 separate episodes of an undiagnosed GI illness where she vomits and loses the ability to digest food for a few days. It's very scary every time it happens, but she has recovered every time too. I know Honey's situation may be different, but I just wanted to offer you that hope that it's not always too late for a bird with significant symptoms to get better.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hugs, prayers, love, scritches and all Joey's and my best thoughts of comfort are being sent to Honey and you.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope she gets better! We're with you 
Hugs! Keep us informed!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It's very much appreciated.

Not much of an update... No word from the vet yet, if it starts getting late I'm going to ring them and ask how she's doing.

Henry is acting quite crazy today -- singing non-stop, pacing around frantically and having screaming episodes. He's been stalking Coco as if he's Honey, too. I'm trying to calm him down with his favourite foods, but to no avail. Sophie and Coco know something's up but are mostly acting as if Honey never left.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear she is sick, sending positive thoughts and healing your way.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear Honey is ill...my thoughts and prayers are with you both. Please update us. xoxo to Honey.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The vet called this afternoon. The bad news is: Honey has a yeast infection and had some fibers stuck in her crop (most likely from the rope perches, which I have now removed). She has to stay in the vet's care for a week. The good news is she is improving (and survived the night, phew!). The vet did a crop flush and has her on meds twice a day. Baytril, Nystatin and a couple of other medicines I'm not familar with. The avian vet who has seen Honey several times before is back tomorrow so I know she will be well looked after for the week.

I went to visit Honey this evening and took her some goodies: millet, pellets, silverbeet, a couple of toys and another perch. She was looking rather messed up from being handled by the vet but other than that she was animated and chirped at me and my partner when she first saw us, and then went straight for the millet!  She initially seemed a little stressed (or excited) but quietened down and chirped softly at me. I could tell she was exhausted but I was soo happy to see her talking and moving around. Here she is in her hospital cage:



We're going to visit Honey tomorrow morning before we leave for our trip, and my partner is going to take her some treats on Thursday, and she should be back home by the weekend. I'm not sure if I'll have another update for you guys before then, but I'll try and post if I have time. The vet is going to regularly call me to update me on her progress so I have to trust in their ability and not worry too much. It's so hard being away from my baby, knowing I won't be able to see her for four days.  After seeing how much better she was today I'm feeling positive that she will pull through. Hang in there Honey girl.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so glad to hear she is doing a little better! The fact that she responded to seeing you and went for the millet are just great. Get better soon Honey!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad she's doing better! It's also good news that she has a diagnosis because now they know how to treat it. Yeast infections are usually very treatable and it's a great sign that she wanted the millet! Sounds like it's a good thing you caught this when you did, although I'm sure it's tough having to leave town.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray for improvement! I am so glad she is improving and responded to you. Although it is natural to still worry, I am sure it eases your mind to know she will continue improving while you are on your trip.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Always good to hear recovery. 

I'm sure Honey is going to be fine. She's a strong girl


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*vet emergency*

I am glad to her she is improving! Still sending good thoughts and get-well wishes your way!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear Honey is getting better.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I am so glad for you. Honey will be up and flying again in no time.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm really glad she's improving  A relief to see her going for the millet, too.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

That is wonderful news!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for your comments everyone. We saw her this morning before leaving for our holiday, and she was perching on the highest toy looking quite content. She got a bit excited when she saw me, probably thinking I was going to take her home. :blush: I gave her some more millet, fresh homegrown silverbeet and rosemary, and some egg and biscuit crumble. I didn't talk to the vet today (the vet's was extremely busy) but I could tell just by seeing her that she's feeling a lot better, even more than yesterday. Now I won't see her for a few days but here's hoping I can take her home on Saturday evening if we time our return trip right, haha.

Here she is today:



I'm really curious about how she got the infection. I do my very best in taking care of my birds, always making sure their food is fresh and their cage is clean, and it hurts to think I could of done something wrong to make her sick. Hopefully when I next talk to the vet she can clear that up for me, but if anyone has any info or personal experience, please feel free to share.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm happy she's getting better!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You didn't do anything wrong. These things just happen sometimes. Our birds' immune systems (just like ours) have to cope with all kinds of nasties in the environment no matter how well we care for them or clean things, and that's not always 100% successful. But, keeping them in a sterile bubble all the time wouldn't be good for them either, so it's all a balance. It sounds like you did everything you could for Honey in this situation and her quick recovery is largely due to the fact that you are such a vigilant owner.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She looks like she is happy and feeling better already. Fingers crossed you can time your return trip so that you get to take her home Saturday as you are hoping.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

You didn't do anything. Sometimes birds get sick too. And she looks better! That's a relief. Hope you can bring her home soon.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow. My partner visited Honey today and said she's looking great, has her appetite back (he gave her some Nutriberries) and is seeming calmer so that's a relief to hear. Henry isn't doing so well without her, and I'm finding it difficult to get him and Coco and Sophie to settle at bed time. They're getting lots of treats and attention but I can tell they're wondering what's happened to Honey. The change of scenery has done them good once they got used to the place though for sure. I'm certain the reunion will be momentous. :blush:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So wonderful to hear she is doing so great, and relaxing. I agree, the reunion when the others get to see her will be amazing. Poor Henry. I can imagine it is rough for him, pining for his lady love.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's tough. Henry hasn't shown any signs of depression, which is good.. He's just very anxious and desperate. He didn't eat much for the first couple of days but he's eating properly now. He's developed quite a strong separation anxiety that is very unlike him; for example if Coco is sitting near him and I pick Coco up and carry him with me to the other side of the room, Henry will flock call to Coco like crazy. Typically he wouldn't care less. It's like he's emotionally latched onto Coco to fill the gap that is usually filled by Honey. It's kinda cute







I hope it lasts.

I called the vet today and she said I'm only able to pick up Honey on Sunday morning instead of Saturday night.. One more day to go. I can't wait to see my baby again.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

You'll have your baby soon


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It is sorta cute he has latched on to Coco. If it helps fill the void, it is a good thing. Sunday isn't too far away. I know from when we went away for vacation that time away, especially the last day or two, seems like forever, but you're nearly back to her.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh phew, thank goodness she is okay now!!! How scary. I agree that it was not your fault; infections happen to birds just like us.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I picked up Honey just over an hour ago. She screamed all the way home and when the rest of the flock heard her they went crazy and I almost went deaf, lol. I tried to take a video but wasn't very successful. Henry is overjoyed and he and Coco have been following Honey around for ages. Honey looks very tired and keeps preening, trying to clean herself up.. so I gave her a bit of a shower to try and help (she's covered in what looks like dried up medicine). She hasn't really eaten yet so I've put out plenty of her favourite foods. She just flew around a bit, and now she's grinding her beak, so that's a good sign. 

Edit: she's eating now  yay!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Woohoo! She looks a little raggedy, but I'm sure a nice bath and Henry giving a preen she'll be completely back to normal in no time


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It probably is dried up medicine. Most tiels react to being medicated by shaking their head and trying (sometimes succeeding) to spit out the gross-tasting stuff. 

I'm sure she'll be all settled in again in no time.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Such good news that she is back home and settling in. I am sure she is happy as a little clam right now. She'll probably have a few nice naps. Don't you love the sound of that grinding little beak?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> It probably is dried up medicine. Most tiels react to being medicated by shaking their head and trying (sometimes succeeding) to spit out the gross-tasting stuff.


I thought as much. She wouldn't have taken too well to the contraption they were using to put the medication right down into her crop. The spray shower seems to have helped, but she looks like she could do with another one today.

Yup, the grinding of that little beak is music to my ears haha 

Honey slept most of yesterday, but today she is active and eating a lot. I'm expecting that she lost quite a bit of weight from the whole ordeal but can't really get her onto the scale to weigh her and don't want to handle her and stress her out.. so I'll leave her be. Hopefully I can give the flock some time out in the sun and a good shower today.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, were they giving it with a crop needle? That's probably good since it's more reliable in terms of her getting the full dose. It sounds like she's doing great!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah that's what they used. They probably tried the simpler way but Honey can be pretty fiesty and stubborn.. The vet would've switched to the crop needle after Honey kept throwing the medicine everywhere haha. That would've been why she got it all over herself. And with the way she was vomiting on the day I took her in she wouldn't have been able to keep it down if it hadn't been forced down.

I haven't payed the bill yet, they were closed when I picked Honey up (I had to arrange a time so someone could be there specially, which was really thoughtful of them). I think it's awesome that my vets' first priority is making sure the animals are well cared for, instead of getting you to pay upfront (not that I have any problem with that, but it's still nice when you can tell they genuinely care).

The flock had a good hour outside today and a very lengthly soaking with the spray bottle. They loved it  and I finally got the rest of those stains out of Honey's feathers so she looks all nice and sleek now. All four of them are currently in sleepy beak grinding mode.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good vets are amazing! When Roo had her first GI episode, my vet came in on a holiday weekend just to teach me how to crop feed her. I'm glad your flock is reunited!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome.  I paid the bill today and it was way, way less than I was expecting. $160.. I was expecting something like $500 at least. I got my blanket back and the leftover food, too. And I talked to the vet that mainly looked after Honey.. she was so nice and so glad to hear how well Honey is doing now. It's safe to say now that she has made a full recovery.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The content couple.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Aww, the little love bugs reunited.  So happy to hear she has made a full recovery is and everyone is home and happy together.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Tama 

I've noticed that after every time Honey has a sip of water, she makes a coughing sound for a few minutes every 30 seconds or so. Sometimes she will shake her head. She's eating normally and is acting like herself otherwise. I'm going to give her some probiotics today to see if that helps.


----------



## adriano (Feb 26, 2016)

*She's aspirating water ... read my reply to the chick aspiration issue*

Sometimes it happens with sudden panic (takeoff in the middle of drinking as defensive reaction), sometimes it happens with age, it may be because of the crop cleaning.

But she is breathing water.

While there is some moisture in the lungs, breathing water in is not good. Don't let the water stay there.

Learn gentle bird CPR (read my response to the post about the chick aspirating formula) and learn toe gently suck the water out.

At the bare minimum put her on something warm like an overheating computer or tv when she coughs like that because they temporarily lose the ability to regulate temperature when there is a lung issue.

Heat contacting the legs helps a lot.

You may want to invest in a heated perch.

And suck the water out gently then re-pressurize the lungs/air sacs.

Otherwise it can develop into pneumonia.

Make sure your mouth is super clean when you do this - use Listerine before attempting.

If anything other than water comes out, like "snotty mucous" then make sure you rinse with listerine after also.

The issue is that birds don't have diaphragms like you and I so when something like water goes down the wrong hole, they can't "cough it up" like you and I so you need to help them out a bit or it just stays in the lung and you risk it becoming a bigger problem later.

Done this too many times to recall. Definitely over 50 possibly nearing 100 across the whole flock. 

Most of the time it's water, sometimes millet spray, seeds, and of course mucous when they were getting sick.

But don't let the water stay in the lungs. Antibiotics does nothing to get out water and foreign objects.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for that info, it's very helpful although I'm not sure if it relates to Honey. I'm not certain it's coming from her lungs. Her breathing is normal and there is no audible sound like a clicking or wheezing when she breathes. She has had crop problems before, trouble digesting food, etc and it's always been caused by bacteria in her crop. The "coughing" after taking a drink is more like a hiccup, or a swirling around of the water in her mouth, kind of sound. The probiotics seem to be helping, and she's made such a strong recovery since being treated at the vet's.


----------



## adriano (Feb 26, 2016)

*Mothers Apple Cider Vinegar has helped me a lot with crop funkiness*

It's $3-4 a bottle; I get mine from Whole Foods. A half to whole teaspoon per 4 ounce drinking container can be done continuously. Make sure it has the "mother" in it so shake it well. Don't put red whine or other vinegar. Also it never hurts to have some Baytril on hand in case there is a downturn; you don't want to be told you can be seen tomorrow by the vet when today is the second day of a sudden downswing. I get mine from AllBirdProducts (dotcom). 0.1 mL of a 10% solution. Don't worry about "suspensions mixes" and "flavors". A several mL bottle is about $25 so basically pays for itself and then some the first time around, unless your vet is on good enough terms with you to cut corners and just give you it without the "examination". Also it's easier to administer than that goopy stuff they give you. It lasts almost a year; better to have it around and not need it then to need it and have to wait to get it; basically with bird respiratory problems the sooner you administer the antibiotics the very first sign of a problem, the higher the chances of a good outcome.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, I put apple cider vinegar in my 'tiels water a few times a week. I wouldn't feel confident administering Baytril or other kinds of medication though; I'll leave that part up to my vet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's very possibly a normal behavior. She's probably getting water in her sinuses. Sometimes birds do this intentionally to clear their airways, or if the air is particularly dry. It's not dangerous for them to do this, but if it's really every time she takes a drink and that's new, then I'd consider getting it checked out if it continues.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks enigma, that's good to know. I'd say the air in the bird room is normally pretty dry. I'll see what I can do to increase the humidity. It's not a new behaviour, I guess I was just noticing it more because of her recent illness. I will indeed take her in for a check-up if this continues.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Aww you poor thing! The stress you must be under, so so so sorry to hear that. Please keep faith and keep updates coming dear.

~Skye


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Skye, thanks for your concern, Honey is okay now. 

I haven't heard her hiccuping for a few days now but I have been at work a lot. As soon as I can I'll be taking Mabel for a vet check so I'll ask about it then.


----------

